# Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem



## Hagalaz (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute,
habe 2 Fragen und zwar ich habe zur Zeit 10 Goldorfen im Teich und in letzter Zeit konnte ich beobachten, dass die mir die Unterwasserblätter des Tausenblatts und des Tannenwedels abfressen aber wieso? Könnte es sein, dass da Molcheier eingewickelt sind?
Zweite Frage wäre: 
Da die Goldorfen jetzt demnächst raus sollen, sind also abzugeben, möchte ich mir zur Mückenbekämpfung ein paar kleinere Fische einsetzen. Ich schwanke zwischen __ Moderlieschen und Stichlingen. Problem bei beiden ist die starke Vermehrung und wollte Fragen wie es bei den Stichlingen aussieht fressen die auch Molch- und Froschlarven oder begnügen die sich mit Mückenlarven. Mir geht es darum, dass ich eigentlich ein Naturteich möchte also für Amphibien, Libellenlarven etc..


----------



## Christine (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Darius,

was die Orfen, die meines Wissens eigentlich Oberflächenjäger sind, da fressen, kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber wenn Du Dir ein Gefallen tun willst, dann entscheide Dich für die Moderlieschen. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die wesentlich einfacher Mengenmäßig im Griff zu halten - der Nachwuchs hat viele Freßfeinde. Zur Not regeln die das sogar selber. Die __ Stichlinge sind als Futter nicht sehr beliebt (der Name Stichling ist nämlich wörtlich zu nehmen).


----------



## Hagalaz (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Danke für den Tipp.
__ Stichlinge hatte ich mir überlegt weil sie eben so eine interessante Brutpflege betreiben leuchtet mir aber ein werden wohl Moderlieschen werden.


----------



## canis (4. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Wenn du die Amphibien schonen willst, dann darf die Wahl nur auf die Moderlieschen fallen. __ Stichlinge sind nämlich grosse Bruträuber, trotz ihrer geringen Grösse.


----------



## schluffi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

.... aaaaberachtung, ich habe diese Woche eines meiner Moderlieschen dabei beobachtet wie es eine Kaulquappe gefressen hatte - grmpf - erst zieht man die Fröschchen im Extrakübel, geschützt vor Molchen auf, setzt sie in den Teich und dann gehen die Moderlieschen jagen!
Dabei war das nicht mal ein erwachsenes Lieschen sondern höchstens ein Halbwüchsiges.
Nach ein paar Stunden war jedenfalls von den ca. 100 Kaulquappen NICHTS mehr zu sehen - und ich hab' wirklich intensiv und lange geguckt... entweder haben sie sich alle sehr gut versteckt oder sie sind alle gefressen worden - heul...


----------



## wasserm (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Ich hatte meinen Froschlaich in einer Teichecke so abgeschirmt,daß keine meiner Fische an ihn ran kam.
Nach dem Schlupf hatten sie sich auch brav in der geschützten Zone aufgehalten. Genutzt hat es ihnen aber nichts.In der Nacht habe ich vier Edelkrebse in der Zone gesichtet und nach drei Tagen gehörten alle __ Frösche der Vergangnheit an.
Die "Teufel" kletterten einfach über die Steine.Sie hatten zwar ein paar Tage gebraucht sie zu finden,aber dann ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Barbara,

bist Du sicher, dass Du Moderlieschen hast??? Wir haben hier schon mehr Fälle im Forum, wo den Leuten irgendwas als Moderlieschen verkauft wurde.


----------



## HHoheluft (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Moin !

Ich habe auch Moderliesschen im Teich, und auch Notropis, und beide gehen auf kleine Erdkrötenquappen los. Zwar nicht auf alles was sich bewegt, aber immer hin und wieder mal.

Gruss,
Björn


----------



## schluffi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> bist Du sicher, dass Du Moderlieschen hast??? Wir haben hier schon mehr Fälle im Forum, wo den Leuten irgendwas als Moderlieschen verkauft wurde.



Eigentlich schon, sie stammen als Nachzucht von unserem Teichbauer (5) und aus einem Fachgeschäft (20 Stück) ... aber viel wichtiger - die ursprünglichen 25 haben letztes Frühjahr eifrig gestängelt (das machen doch nur die Moderlieschen, oder bin ich da auf dem Holzweg?) und die Population geht auch nach dem Winter noch in die Hunderte.

Das Algenfischen erweist sich als schwierig, da die Kleinen sooo neugierig sind und immer sofort gucken müssen, wenn sich im Teich was bewegt. Zudem scheint aus dem Algenmaterial jede Menge Futter rauszukommen. (zur Info - zwei bis dreimal pro Woche hole ich je ca 6kg Algen raus, Abtropfgewicht!). Das Wasser ist aber relativ klar (2m Sichttiefe) und ausser den Fischchen sehe ich auch jede Menge Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken, __ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer, uvm.)
Ich mache aber gerne mal das eine oder andere Foto zur Identifikation, da ein Fingerabdruck schwierig werden könnte ;o)


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Barbara,

ne, das klingt schon nach Moderlieschen. Nur, dass die eine Kaulquappengruppe aufgefressen haben sollen, klang mir schon recht unwahrscheinlich. Da hätte ich eher so Kandidaten wie  Großlibellenlarven, Käferlarven oder auch __ Rückenschwimmer in Verdacht.


----------



## schluffi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

auch wenn ich noch nicht so grosse Teicherfahrung habe - das kriege ich auf die Reihe.

intensive Beobachtungen mit diversen Bestimmungsbüchern am Teich haben ergeben:

ohne Beine: Fische, ggf __ Schlangen und Blindschleichen, (grün oben sind Pflanzen: siehe Botanik)
zwei Beine: Mann und Kinder, gelegentlich Vögel...
vier Beine: mein Hund, __ Molche, __ Frösche __ Kröten, etc. 
sechs Beine: Insekten inkl. Libellenlarven...
acht Beine: Spinnentiere, Krebse...
nochmehr Beine: mussichnachgucken


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Barbara,

schön für Dich und nebenbei ein völlig überflüssiger Beitrag. Ich hatte schon vorher  gesagt, dass es hier schon genug Fälle gegeben hat, in denen in "Fachgeschäften" alles mögliche als Moderlieschen verkauft wurden. Man kann es also - insbesondere ohne Bilder - nicht unbedingt ausschließen. Das war nicht als Herabstufung Deiner Person oder Deiner persönlichen Wahrnehmungsfähigkeiten gedacht.


----------



## schluffi (5. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Christine
Das habe ich auch gar nicht so aufgefasst, mein Beitrag war lustig gemeint. Deshalb auch der pfeifende Smiley drunter, schade das es bei dir irgendwie anders angekommen ist.

Aber wieso überflüssig, oder ist eine Prise Humor bei euch im Forum nicht erwünscht? Dann tut es mir leid. In anderen Foren ist ein kleiner selbstironischer Gag eigentlich immer gerne gelesen, vor allem, wenn er nicht auf Kosten anderer Foris geht. 

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall bemühen mal ein gutes Bild von einem meiner Fischchen zu machen, da meine Kamera aber immer auf die Wasseroberfläche fokussieren will gar nicht so einfach. Vermutlich muss ich ein Bild im Käscher machen.
Also nochmal "nüd für unguet" und noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo,


Hagalaz schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass ich eigentlich ein Naturteich möchte also für Amphibien, Libellenlarven etc..


für einen derartigen Naturteich für Amphibien und Libellenlarven (in gartenüblicher Größe) liegt es nahe, völlig auf Fische zu verzichten, da erstgenannte davon in der Regel  profitieren (auch bei kleinen Friedfischen, z.B. Konkurrenz um Nahrung und Lebensräume; gerade Mückenlarven werden auch von diesen Tieren gerne erbeutet, wenn keine Fische zuvorkommen ). 

Wenn Fische, dann mache dir auch über "Ausgleichsmaßnahmen" (z.B. abgeteilte Zonen für den Laich und Jungtiere) Gedanken.

Natürlich sind immer alle (oft nicht überschau- und vorhersagbaren) Wechselwirkungen zu beachten. Und in Gartenteichen liegen ohnehin andere Verhältnisse vor, als in freier Natur.



schluffi schrieb:


> Aber wieso überflüssig, oder ist eine Prise Humor bei euch im Forum nicht erwünscht?


Ich kann leider nicht für alle sprechen, das Forum hier ist in mancher Hinsicht wirklich etwas "speziell"  Aber ich mag originelle Formulierungen (und auch Wortspiele und Anspielungen für "Insider" )  

Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings, wie du denn die Kaulquappen identifiziert hast


----------



## schluffi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Ich frage mich jetzt allerdings, wie du denn die Kaulquappen identifiziert hast


Ich gehen von Fröschen aus, da der Laich in einem Ballen im Teich war - die __ Kröten laichen doch in Schnüren und die __ Molche wieder anders, an Pflanzen angeheftet oder so... Bin ich da falsch?

Wenn du aber auf meinen Spruch anspielst: keine Beine, stimmt, aber dennoch irgendwie nicht "fischig" genug


----------



## StefanBO (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*



schluffi schrieb:


> IWenn du aber auf meinen Spruch anspielst: keine Beine, stimmt, aber dennoch irgendwie nicht "fischig" genug


Ja, ich meinte, wie du die in deine Identifizierungstabelle einbaust 

Ich hatte meine Frage aber falsch formuliert, eigentlich wollte ich auch auf die Entwicklungsstadien (0, 2, 4 Beine) anspielen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*



schluffi schrieb:


> auch wenn ich noch nicht so grosse Teicherfahrung habe - das kriege ich auf die Reihe.
> 
> intensive Beobachtungen mit diversen Bestimmungsbüchern am Teich haben ergeben:
> 
> ...





Hi Barbara,

8 Beine haben nur Spinnentiere

Krebstiere haben 10 Beine 

MfG Frank


----------



## schluffi (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Barbara,
> 
> 8 Beine haben nur Spinnentiere
> 
> ...



Ups, danke, schon wieder was gelernt ... grössere Krebstiere hab' ich (noch?) nicht im Teich ... daher vermutlich auch die Wissenslücke - die Scheren hatte ich nicht mit einbezogen. Ich habe aber gerade nochmal in meinem schlauen Buch nachgeschaut, und gemerkt: mehr als acht Beine: mussichnachgucken, da bin ich noch völlig unbedarft.

Mit den Pflanzen geht es mir übrigens noch genauso, auch da bin ich noch viel mit meinem schlauen Buch unterwegs und versuche mich schlauzumachen.


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallöle..

also dass unsre Moderlieschen an Kaulquappen gehen hab ich noch nicht beobachtet, allerdings versuchen sie sich öfters an den Wasserläufern


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

...ich les gerade... in 5-6000 Litern 10 Goldorfen?? ist das nicht etwas viel????


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

Hallo Lucy,

deshalb guckst Du hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34829


----------



## Hagalaz (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

So war das Wochenende nicht da, war ganz überrascht über was hier diskutiert wurde 
Wie Christine schon geschrieben hat will ich sie ja abgeben... 
mein Vater meinte er tut mir was gutes wenn er so schöne kleine goldenen Fische kauft nun ja nichts wars 
Nach den viele Beiträgen die zu Moderlieschen tendieren werde ich Moderlieschen einsetzen sobald die Goldorfen weg sind.
Danke!


----------



## Lucy79 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Moderlieschen oder Stichling; Goldorfenproblem*

ah.. so..    bei uns hausen 7 Goldorfen, leider bist Du zu weit weg


----------

